# Added RaceMesh to the 540 today...



## Dustine39540 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think it looks great! It was an easy install and gives the 5 a little more of an aggressive look.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

Looks great. Did you fabricate that yourself or find it OTC?


----------



## Modzilla's_5er (Dec 1, 2004)

Street Baby, ......Very Street. :bigpimp:


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

The mesh on the front airdam opening is sweet. :thumbup: 
The mesh on the kidney openings reminds of the Jaguar S-Type R (I think that's what it's called). :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dustine39540 (Oct 29, 2004)

bennyk said:


> How easy was it to fit, did it take long?
> 
> Any instructions available?
> 
> Ben


The total installation time was around 10 minutes. Michael sends nice detailed instructions with the purchase of his RaceMesh.


----------



## mattldm (Feb 7, 2004)

Will this grill work on a 2003 540i with the M-sport package? Is the front bumper and air dam the same as the M5, or is it different?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

what if i just want the matted m5-looking kidney grille outer-edge? don't fancy the mesh but do like the matted kidney trim.


----------

